# Two new litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's pictures of two new litters born within the the last week.
\
The first two pix are marked beige to black tris that are about five days old. Looks like some very bold markings on a couple of them.





These last two pix are of a litter from my argente/tri project. There is at least one tri in the litter; may not look like much, but one of the five babies is showing patches of dark pigment on the skin, and I think it has red eyes. There has been debate as to whether or not it's possible to produce an argente tri, so we are eagerly awaiting for the fur to come in! the grandparents of this litter are satin argente and marked beige to black tri. I bred two from that litter, both agoutis carrying markings and red eyes. Grow faster, woncha?!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an update on one of my projects.





And another project:



And yet another project:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Steals that last mouse! So pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanx! He's the very best beige tri/trans I've produced thus far. He will feature prominently in several projects in the near future. His mate is a marked black doe.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww, cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Dom; I didn't think you were paying any attention to my posts.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I regret the terseness of my last post with pictures; feeling a little gun shy, I guess.

Anyhoo, the first batch I showed are now fuzzies with eyes opening, and her are new pic of those. My oldest buck, Diamond Stud fathered these little ones at the age of three years. He's showing his age looking very lean and somewhat shaggy, but is still on the job. The doe is Sapphire a agouti to blue agouti tri. This litter was supposed to have thrown light on what kind of genetic manipulation is behind all these weird meeces I've been breeding for the last three and a half years. The mod of the English language section of Hiriiforumi, the Finnish group that features the famouse Finnmouse, thought my tris were the result ooof something called a flecked genetic manipulation. I am still trying to catch up and learn the basics of transgenic, mosaic, of chimeric meeces, so I am not able to say that I've proved anything except that the albino dilution works just as well with the transgenic factor as any other C locus dilution.



Then there is this bunch, shown second in my earlier post, off my very best tri buck and a marked black doe that carries tri.
This litter was intended to reintroduce some contrast back into the tri line, which I had carelessly diluted with a lot of chinchilla and siamese genes. It has been very educational, and I seem to have done what I intended with this litter.





There are more pix, but I am exhausted from spending most of the evening with my son fixing turkey and stuffing and making pies for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. Tomorrow all we need to do is put the bird in the oven and prepare mashed potatoes, gravy and yams.I'm teaching him how to make everything from scratch.

This Forum is one thing that I am very thankful for; thanks for being there, guys and gals!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Those babies are gorgeous. A Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, and same backatcha.

I'm befuddled as I referred to the wrong post in the last post I made. Too much time in a hot kitchen followed by eating the fruits and veggies of our labors (and turkey too) have made for a very slow moustress...

In any case, the post from Nov. 17 shows my second generation in my attempt to create a argente tri. I am bemused to see a champagne tri a really, really cute little girl. I'm watching for signs of points on her, since she does have a siamese based granny.
What this signifies I'm not sure, but the adventure continues!

My spellchecker doesn't like argent with an extra 'e'.


----------

